# footer "cue" in prints



## Furtail

Does anyone happen to know what the "cue" word printed at the bottom of the page break (to alert the reader to the first word at the top of the next page) is called in Latin? (Or, for that matter, in any other language?) There is a counterpart in music manuscripts called a "custos" that performs a similar function, but it indicates pitch rather than text. 
It is common in Venetian prints of the 17th and 18th centuries, but I've seen it elsewhere, too. 
I'll include an example, below. Thanks much!


----------



## Starless74

Furtail said:


> Or, for that matter, in any other language


The Italian term for it is: _*richiamo *_[riˈkjamo]
Its use began in Venice in the XV Century when Latin was a long-dead language,
which _may_ suggest a Latin equivalent of the term never existed.
I couldn't find any Latin reference to it anyway, so wait for more answers.


----------



## Furtail

Thank you, that's enormously helpful!


----------



## fdb

In English they are called "catch words".


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!


Starless74 said:


> The Italian term for it is: _*richiamo *_[riˈkjamo]
> Its use began in Venice in the XV Century when Latin was a long-dead language,
> which _may_ suggest a Latin equivalent of the term never existed.


Latin continued to be in use in scientific and juristic publications for another couple of centuries or so. I believe the Latin term for the 'catchword' was _reclamans_.
Σ


----------



## Starless74

Scholiast said:


> I believe the Latin term for the 'catchword' was _reclamans_.


Spot on! *Wikipedia: reclamans *
Apparently they were already used way before the Reinassance
but had long fallen into disuse by the time they were re-introduced.
My caution in _#2_ ("_may_") was justified.


----------



## fdb

perhaps of interest:

Is this printing style common in Latin books?


----------



## Sobakus

Starless74 said:


> Spot on! *Wikipedia: reclamans *
> Apparently they were already used way before the Reinassance
> but had long fallen into disuse by the time they were re-introduced.
> My caution in _#2_ ("_may_") was justified.


I believe you've misunderstood that. The practice never fell into disuse, but persisted through the Middle Ages. Also, Latin may have been a dead language, but it was the default language of writing and later print. I imagine that the entirety of Romance terminology for writing and printing has been borrowed and/or adapted from Latin, including Italian _richiamo._ For a long time even if you chose to print in, say, Venetian, you still had to resort to unadapted Latin to describe the process, whence the various _verso_'s, _imprimatur_'s, _q.v._'s, _e.g._'s and _etc._'s of Europe.


----------

